# Segmented Walnut bowl



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Just find this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qFFS9PsghCI


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good video.


----------



## twPearson1 (Jan 5, 2013)

That was fun to watch. I must do a better job of training my tools.

Tom


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Proof evident. The Invisible Man does exist and is a very talented woodworker! Kudos to the movie maker.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat video, wonder how they did that.I have a friend who is in the SWA (segmented woodturners of America) an offshoot of the AAW and he has been trying to get me into the segmented stuff. Haaven't tried it yet but it looks interesting.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very entertaining and educational at the same time.


----------



## 1815rjm (Jan 27, 2013)

Great video. Fantastic bowl.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Interesting and fun video to watch. The bowl is just absolutely beautiful, great patterns and wood colors. Finish is flawless. Thanks for sharing!


----------

